# eBay API Probleme



## FabianLurz (1. Sep 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe da so meine ein oder anderen Probleme mit der ebay API. Ich programmiere das erste mal mit einer API und irgendwie klappt das einfach gar nicht. Ich hab angefangen mich bei eBay als Developer zu registrieren (ebay Sandbox).
So dann wollte ich mir erstmal Code examples ansehn. Habe mir dann hier die Code samples heruntergeladen:
Featured Project: Code Samples - eBay Developers Program

Habe die Funktion getCategories() versucht nach Anleitung zum laufen zu bringen aber es geht einfach nicht. Ich bekomme immer folgenden Fehler: 


FEHLER:  ''
Error Sending Request: javax.xml.transform.TransformerException: java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
ERROR - GetOnlineVersionNumber: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GetCategories.getOnlineVersionNumber(GetCategories.java:349)
	at GetCategories.checkCategoryTreeVersion(GetCategories.java:297)
	at GetCategories.main(GetCategories.java:95)

Mir ist bewusst, dass das sehr speziell ist, aber eventuell hat das schonmal einer von euch versucht
Wäre dennoch cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
LG
Fab


----------



## faetzminator (1. Sep 2011)

Ist [c]GetCategories[/c] von dir? Wenn ja, bitte Methode um Zeile 349 posten. Ansonsten eine genauere Beschreibung bitte  Ich denke nicht, dass viele Users hier mit der ebay API gearbeitet haben.


> Ich programmiere das erste mal mit einer API [...]


Ach was, ist Java SE keine API  ?


----------



## FabianLurz (1. Sep 2011)

Nein ist es nicht Nein natürlich aber das erste mal mit einer externen API Ist halt irgendwie bissl doof, dass es kein gutes Tutorial dazu gibt.
LG


----------



## faetzminator (1. Sep 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Ist [c]GetCategories[/c] von dir? Wenn ja, bitte Methode um Zeile 349 posten. Ansonsten eine genauere Beschreibung bitte  Ich denke nicht, dass viele Users hier mit der ebay API gearbeitet haben.



Du hast den Text wohl verpasst...


----------



## FabianLurz (1. Sep 2011)

Ja hab ich...sorry saß heute zu viel vorm PC 


```
private static String getOnlineVersionNumber()
    {
        try{
            //Create a HttpsURLConnection with the correct server
            URL server = new URL(serverUrl);
            HttpsURLConnection connection = (HttpsURLConnection) (server.openConnection());

            //set the connection to do both input and output. Request Method = POST
            connection.setDoInput(true);
            connection.setDoOutput(true);
            connection.setRequestMethod("POST");

            //Add the necessary headers to the connection
            addeBayHTTPHeaders(connection, devID, appID, certID, compatLevel,verb,siteID);

            //Send the request for just the Version number by setting ViewAllNodes = false and DetailLevel=""
            Document xmlDoc = SendRequest(connection, userToken, "ReturnAll", siteID, verb, false);

            //return the version number
            return xmlDoc.getElementsByTagName("CategoryVersion").item(0).getChildNodes().item(0).getNodeValue();
        }
        catch(Exception e)
        {
            System.out.println("ERROR - GetOnlineVersionNumber: " + e.toString());
            e.printStackTrace();
            return null;
        }

    }
```

GetCategorie ist nicht von mir. Wie gesagt ich habe diese Methode von der ebay API Seite heruntergeladen
Achso Zeile 349 wäre: return xmlDoc......
LG


----------



## FabianLurz (1. Sep 2011)

Kann geclost werden habs zum laufen gebracht. Ich war einfach bissl unaufmerksam Danke dennoch


----------



## faetzminator (1. Sep 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du die Lösung noch posten - falls mal wer danach googelt


----------



## FabianLurz (2. Sep 2011)

Ja um das eben zum laufen zu bringen hab ich eigentlich nichts anderes gemacht wie dieses return... einfach in return ""; umzuwandeln. Ist nicht elegant aber so bekomme ich eine Antwort von ebay
LG


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Sep 2011)

closen kannst du selbst ;-)


----------

